# bale thrower or accumulator



## cosiem89 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm looking at small square balers and trying to decide on a bale thrower or bale accumulator. Any advice? We have some hilly hay ground and some bottom ground for straw. Most of our bales will be put on a loft. Also what kind of accumulator.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Before I had made my decision, all that seemed to be around this area was those drag accumulators. i don't like the idea of dragging bales over the groud. There seems to be much better stuff on the market now. Check out the Bale Baron (www.balebaron.com) Very cool but ...them on the ground, something to think about.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 3 bale baskets, out does the thrower wagons like mentioned because of no labor to unload and just could not imagine all the expense of a accumulator and having to go back and chase bales with extra tractors and loaders and then having to have that same equipment back at the farm to unload.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I run a Hoelscher accumulator and grapple. Before I got it I used an old NH stacker wagon. I prefer the accumulator because I couldn't stack in the shed with the stacker wagon because height. I don't have to handle bales now. If you are putting everything in a loft, then I assume you have to handle them anyway and a thrower is probably best for you.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I used thrower wagons for years, had 6 of em, could bale 1500 by myself and back em in the barn. With a little experience I could unload those wagons as fast as stacked hay. It was all stacked in lofts so a accumulator/grapple wouldn't have saved me much.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Besides EZ trail who else makes the bale basket? I'm trying to search for a couple of used one and I'm not having much luck. I think they would be a great fit for my farming operation even though they seemed like they are priced a little high. Anyone here ever known someone who has made their own? Thanks guys.

Kyle


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

Harvest King or forage King or something like that also makes 'em...


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok so I got a quote from EZ trail today about a hay basket and they want over 4000.00 dollars for a new one so I think I am going to try and find a used one or have my friend (who is a great machinist) build me one. I would like to have one that would travel behind a truck at a decent speed (40+). Is there anyway that someone on here who currently owns one would be willing to send me some detailed deminsions and specs so that I could have my friend give me a quote on building one? I know that will be a little trouble and I'll be more than glad to buy whoever gets it to me a steak dinner at Outback. Thanks for all your help.

Kyle


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I could measure one up for you. I would be interested to see what his quote comes back at. i don't think you would save any money but you sure could get one welded together better then they do, those Amish that build them do a crapy job with the welder. Go down to the in-line versus New Holland stacker wagon post and I have a Youtube video of me baling with the EZ-trail baskets and there is some footage of pulling with a pick-up. I have 3 of them and paid $2700 each I think about 16 or 17 years ago.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

MK Martin makes the Forage King Bale Baskets. I just googled it. Don't know anything about them. The New Holland dealer in Staunton Va. has a bale basket on their lot but I guess that would be too far for you. Mike


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

If you could measure me one that would be great! I will definitely let all you guys know how it goes and whether or not we decide to build our own or not. If you will private message me your address after you measure it for me I will send you a gift card in excahnge for your trouble! Thanks again for all your guys help. I'm a member of various forums for sports teams, vehicles, etc. and this one is by far the BEST in terms of people truly wanting to help their fellow man and to put a site like this to good use.

Kyle



hayray said:


> I could measure one up for you. I would be interested to see what his quote comes back at. i don't think you would save any money but you sure could get one welded together better then they do, those Amish that build them do a crapy job with the welder. Go down to the in-line versus New Holland stacker wagon post and I have a Youtube video of me baling with the EZ-trail baskets and there is some footage of pulling with a pick-up. I have 3 of them and paid $2700 each I think about 16 or 17 years ago.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I was able to find a good used hay basket yesterday and brought it home today. The guy had bought a accumalator and grapple. Only had to pay 2300.00 for it so I'm pretty excited. You guys that use these have any tips that might be helpful? Thanks.

Kyle


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

i don't use 'em so no hints for you but I hope it works for you! As far as tip go, send a message to hayray. he's got them and he wont steer you wrong


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

tnwalkingred said:


> You guys that use these have any tips that might be helpful? Thanks.
> 
> Kyle


I can give ya some tips. The biggest thing is when starting to fill a wagon you need to be baling on a strait line until the first bale begins going up the chute, after that you can make turns but no sharper then 90 degree turns while baling. When you are turning around on the headlands without the pick up sucking up hay then you can turn as sharp as you want. They will be harder to un-hook then a normal wagon because there is a lot of pressure on the tongue from they hay being pushed up the chute and on the slide plate mounted to the tongue. That is why on the EZ-Trail baskets you un-do the tongue lock lever, usually takes a hammer to hit it and then the tongue slides longer a little bit and lets you pull the pin. I converted my tongues to a fixed length and a ball hitch hook up. I have to use a small pry bar to pry the tongue off of the ball I have mounted on the baler hitch in order to release the pressure and un-hook.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

HayRay,

Thanks for the tips. The guy that sold me the basket told me about it being hard to unhook and having to undo the tongue lock in order to pull the pin out. He suggested I get a pin that has a built in key to lock it in place and to put it in upside down from normal so that you can just hit it with a hammer to get it out. Thanks for your suggestions.

Kyle


----------

